# Reccomend some tools and accessories



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

What are some tools and accessories you guys have now and can't live without since you started shooting? I think one thing I might go ahead and pick up is a dedicated band tying jig. What do you guys think?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

A magnet of a telescopic stem.
A cutting mat and fabric cutter.
A dedicated band tying/making kit.

I will get some pics up later.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

MakoPat said:


> A magnet of a telescopic stem.


So you don't have to bend over to pick up ammo? Love it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The adjustable taper ruler
https://slingshooting.com/gmbw-universal-slingshot-tapper-bands-cutting-set/
This one may be better and it is longer, but most of us use the top one-
https://slingshooting.com/universal-taper-ruler/

5 rolls of tying tape
https://slingshooting.com/slingshot-tying-material-amber-belt/

A cheap jig
https://slingshooting.com/slingshot-tying-material-amber-belt/
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0842RBYP6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Forceps-
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084MJWX1K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> The adjustable taper ruler
> https://slingshooting.com/gmbw-universal-slingshot-tapper-bands-cutting-set/
> This one may be better and it is longer, but most of us use the top one-
> https://slingshooting.com/universal-taper-ruler/
> ...


I've seen that jig several times on Amazon and I've stared at it for 20 minutes trying to figure out how it works

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/128248-pouch-tying-jig-mod/?p=1476290


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

OH that piece wedges the band in place. Gooooot it 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Pocket knife with scissors.

Rasp.

Electric jig saw (although the coping saw will do the job).

Rotary cutter.

18-inch by 5-inch cutting mat.

18-inch by 3-inch acrylic quilters ruler.

Leather hole punch.

Paper clip unfolded to pull bands and tubes through pouch holes.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

a tackle box works good to put all your little stuff in


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Samurai Samhot who posts on Youtube as SamuraiSamhot14 has a Youtube video demonstrating cuffing, that is banding with 1/4" pieces of 1832 tubes. He uses a needle-nose pliers and a hemostat. I almost never use my jig now and my bad life is improved.

After struggling with all manner of boardcuts, I am now enjoying natural frames. A decent pruning saw, a good rasp, a medium cut file, some sandpaper and you have a very good slingshot.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Know that you'll eventually have multiples of all your hand tools - several small specialty scissors, pliers, rulers, forceps (Harbor Freight sells locking pliers really cheap), mini screw drivers and picks, exacto knives, tweezers, clamps, and all manner of homemade thingies. Your bench might resemble a Swiss watchmaker's work area.*

*Being somewhat organized helps with sanity - I like knowing just where to reach without rummaging around looking for that special frabitch. The clear plastic 3 drawer dealies (Orange Depot) work well for me. I've tried 4-5 tying jigs but prefer my homemade fixture.*

*Later you'll be eyeing drill presses, grinders, sanders, Dremels, a better vice - it's a sickness I tell ya! Have fun.*

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Storage-Organization/Sterilite/Drawer-Storage/N-5yc1vZas7eZ40jZ12kxZ1z0tuqn?NCNI-5&storeSelection=

https://www.harborfreight.com/5-1-2-half-inch-locking-clamp-99930.html


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay,FaceWizard13.

I am back with pics and recommendations.

1. Basics that can be obtained at Walmart or the like.
* farbic/circle knife, cutting pad, a ruler, split ring pliers (Like Edward E. says Harbor Freight. These are for tube couplings) and hole punch. The punch is extra, but handy for pouches and elastics alike.

2. Victorinox Huntsman with a string in the lanyard. This knife has scissors, a saw, and corkscrew/unknotter. Makes field repairs possible if not easy. The string is wrap and tucking and pulling tubes/bands through the holes in the pouch.

3. A band template. I have the BoneGrip from Bone on Slingshot Community forum because I wanted an adjustable small portable template and his design looked smart and cool. And it is... just may not be available.

4. This little kit was a gift from Mr. Riley at the Tennessee Slingshot Weekend. But you can likely put a similar kit together with components from Target, Walmart, etc... last 2 pics.

I hope this helps. Also add some band aids and bandages and a few oremade band sets to any edc pocket, bag, or vehicle.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I found out I need to carry first aid stuff when I got a nasty hand webbing hit

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Spare rotary blades. At least one. You can make do with various other items when some other part of your kit fails or you can't find it, but when you accidentally knock your rotary cutter to the floor and dent the edge, you're done!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Facewizard13 said:


> What are some tools and accessories you guys have now and can't live without since you started shooting? I think one thing I might go ahead and pick up is a dedicated band tying jig. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Only if you treasure your fingers, buy a "Securcut" (or clone) *safety *ruler - Amazon/JoAnn/etc.

It has a raised handle to keep your digits from blood-letting.

Use the SEACH feature to search for the term "Securcut" to find an image of it in my "Band Cutting Safety Update" dated 1/19/18'

I'm on blood thinner - can't afford to cut myself or the vampires will be all over me in a jiffy.

Welcome aboard!
THWACK!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Outside mooching and plinking...

A good saw,

Extra bands and ammo, see chord with clips for outside

Inside... good rotary cutter and mat

metal ruler...I use a triangle type so I can keep my fingers away.

Jig a home made, but you can do an excellent job with a chord E/W clips warped your knees.

The string/rubber/tube that you are happy with.

Hemostats, good small scissors.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> Jig a home made, but you can do an excellent job with a chord E/W clips warped your knees.


Can you translate this for new people like me?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

